# WTB: acreage/home in E. Ok or Ar



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

We are looking for 10 or so acres, prefer mix of pasture and trees. Prefer small home or mobile home on land. Fixer upper is OK as long as it is structurally sound. 

We can pay up to $50K cash for a suitable property, and would make a quick decision after viewing.

Please PM with location, description, photos and asking price.

Thanks
Mary


----------



## sashay (Apr 28, 2005)

call this guy...he has lots of property for sale and will owner finance if you want (Oklahoma and texas)

Scott Honeycutt
800/278-8906

refurbished mobile homes are available everywhere but check this out

http://sherlockmobilehomes.com/


please tell him that sam sent you (that's me)

good luck and I hope this helps


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

Thanks Sam. We'll give him a call. 

Mary


----------

